# port ADB ancien <--> port USB



## dbr22 (6 Février 2006)

Bonjour , 
est-ce qu'il est possible de trouver une piece intermediaire qui transforme un port ADB ancien des anciennes unités centrales mac , comme un G 3 ( sur lequel était branchés la souris et le clavier ) en un port USB.
ce serait pour pouvoir y brancher une souris USB et un clavier USB  ? 
si ca existe , ou le trouver et a quel prix ? 
mon probleme pourrait également etre résolu par une rallonge de 2 metres de cable ADB ( ?  ? ) si ca existe 
merci de vos conseils


----------



## rubren (6 Février 2006)

Salut,

tu peux trouver cela ici et la liste des produits compatibles là

[Edit] le lien que je t'ais donné est dans le sens inverse utilser des périphériques ADB sur un port USB...désolé


----------



## Invité (6 Février 2006)

Si tu as des emplacement Pci de libre (c'est sur quel Mac au fait ?) un carte pci/usb1 te coûtera une dizaine d'euros et tu brancheras ce que tu veux dessus (Os 8.6 mini quand même)


----------



## dbr22 (7 Février 2006)

Bonjour , 
Merci a rubren ton tuyau est bon quand meme j'ai vu ton truc et ca me donne des idées 

quant a toi , invité , tu as l'air de pouvoir bien bidouiller avec les cartes . c'est genial ca . maintenant que j'ai acheté un nouveau mac mon projet etait de remettre a flot mon brave G3 gris qui , malgré son age et ses 266 MHz tourne toujours tres bien .
Si j'arrive a oser je vais peut-etre m'y mettre car le copain qui m'avait bidouillé qquechose pour qu'il supporte 10.3 a en meme temps fait foirer les vis qui maintiennent le port video dans le chassis de l'unité centrale !  !  ! ca ne tient plus qu'a un fil et il parait que c'est grave car ca serait soudé a la carte mere ! ca marche quand meme et il m'avait dit " je ne veux plus y toucher " 
Mais maintenant que ce brave G3 a un successeur je vais peut-etre y reflechir moi-meme et me risquer si c'est envisageable de mettre une autre carte VIDEO ( je dis peut-etre une connerie ? ) mais laquelle et a quel prix ? 

Bonne journée a vous deux


----------



## Guido (9 Février 2006)

Un G3 beige est assez sympat. Je pense que tu devrais garder ton vieux clavier/souris. L'intéret d'un port usb via une carte PCI, c'est surtout si tu as des périphériques que tu veux y connecter. Mais c'est en effet la seul solution pour brancher un clavier ou une sourie usb. Pour ton port video, cela d'epend de ce qui a été abimé. Pour rajouter une carte vidéo, ce sera aussi sur un port PCI disponible, d'où mon sceptiscime sur l'intéret de la carte usb. Il va falloir que tu fasses un bilan du nombre de port disponibles (d'epend du modèle exact et de ce que tu as déjà dedans) et de ce que tu veux. 
Les trucs intérressant : 
Un disque dur plus gros et plus rapide. 
Un bonne carte vidéo. 
Cela te permettras d'avoir un plus grand écran en plus (donc deux écran, ce qui est trés confortable pour la bureautique)
Une carte firewire (à mon avis avant une usb. Il y a certains produit qui font Firewire et USB, mais plus cher) pour pouvoir faire de l'acquisition vidéo éventuellement, et au moins avoir des disque externe assez rapide (quoique tu peux aussi profiter du SCSI qui doit être dispo sur ta machine). 
Un upgrade de processeur. Je ne connais pas bien les possibilités des beiges, mais je pense qu'ils ont une carte fille en ZIF que tu peux remplacer, commence par voir avec le soft mactracker pour bien identifier ta machine et passe voir chez sonnet par exemple. On trouve de bonne occasion sur eBay (ne pas hésiter à acheter aux US)
Il doit aussi être possible de l'overclocker, mais le gain sera plus marginal et c'est plus risqué. 
En dernier une carte usb, mais vraiment si tu as besoin de brancher un truc dessus et encore une fois, le port ADB est trés bien pour le clavier et la sourie. Si ton clavier est HS, on en trouve d'occasion pour presque rien, mais il faut fouiner un peu.


----------



## dbr22 (11 Février 2006)

Bonsoir , 
Merci Guildo de tes conseils 

je vais reflechir a tout ca . Mais ma problematique est assez complexe .
le G3 a deja 2 ports ajoutés USB et 2 ports ajoutés FireWire
ce pauvre port video lui "remue" sacrément dans le chassis ; ca marche mais c'est vraiment fragile !
ca ne vaut peut-etre pas le coup de faire trop de frais 
@+


----------

